# Pittsburg, California OIS (non-fatal) of a EDP with firearm.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Pittsburg, California - This critical incident video concerns an officer involved shooting that took place in Pittsburg on January 30, 2021. Early on that Saturday afternoon, Pittsburg police officers were called to the 2900 block of harbor street regarding an Oakland man, 32-year-old Kerdell Lillard, on top of the roof of a business. A cell phone video was taken by a resident at the shopping center. It shows Lillard on the roof of a business with his phone in his hand. When officer arrived, he was no longer on the roof. When Officer Elliott arrived, Lillard was standing next to a pickup truck. After the officer tells Lillard to get on the ground, he reaches into the left rear wheel well of the pickup truck and retrieves a loaded handgun. He then runs. The sound of officer Beltram discharging his service weapon can be heard. Officer Barkley arrived seconds after officer Beltram discharged his service weapon. Upon exiting his vehicle, he immediately radios for paramedics to come to the scene. Officer Barkley retrieves the loaded handgun which was dropped by Lillard after he was shot in the arm. Other officers can be seen immediately providing medical aid. Officer Beltram arrived and immediately saw Lillard step out from behind another pickup truck. Lillard was holding a gun and pointed it in the direction of officer Beltram who then discharged his service weapon. Officer Beltram's vehicle was equipped with a dash board camera. It shows Lillard appear to put his hands up as if to cooperate. But, he then moves behind the pickup truck while still holding the loaded handgun and then makes a movement in the direction of officer Beltram. Lillard sustained a non-life-threatening wound to the arm. He was taken to the Hospital for treatment and then transported to the Martinez detention facility. On Wednesday February 3rd, the Contra Costa District Attorney filed two counts of felony assault with a deadly weapon, ex-felon in possession of a firearm, ex-felon in possession of ammunition, along with enhancements. Lillard remains in custody with $1,000,000 bail.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

With the danger he is inciting by screaming "these are fake cops, they're stealing my money" could you articulate spraying OC directly into his open mouth?


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> With the danger he is inciting by screaming "these are fake cops, they're stealing my money" could you articulate spraying OC directly into his open mouth?


I could make it work.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Officer soon to be indicted for attempted murder.


----------

